# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Antibiotici uz dojenje

## lady.x

Gde mogu da nadjem pouzdan spisak antibiotika koji se smeju koristiti uz dojenje?
Moram unapred da se informisem, jer sve mi kod mene mirise na upalu sinusa, pa ako dodje do ab da znam. Inace imam bebu od 2m. U to sto kazu lekari se ne uzdam. Sa prvim detetom primala gentamicin, dr kaze prekidaj dojenje. Ja prekinula i posle terapije se namucila da se vratimo dojenju, a onda mi pedijatar rekla da sam mogla uz to da dojim i da sam se dzabe izmucila... ISto tako u porodilistu savetovali dojenje uz orvazil (iskreno, ne znam dal je ovo trgovacki naziv), a svi u ostalim porodilistima se na ovo zgrazavaju.
Sad ne planiram da mucim muku kao sa prvim, pa u se i u svoje kljuse...

----------


## zutaminuta

Napomena:  ja sam laik pa odvaži triput sve što napišem.

Ne znam baš da bi ijedan antibiotik smio uz dojenje. Zašto? Jer im je prva uloga da ubiju bakterije, bilo to širokog spektra, ili one koje ciljaju određeno. Bebina crijeva se tek nastanjuju dobrim bakterijama, i ako ih sada ubiješ antibiotikom ne znam što to može značiti, ali meni to smrdi na niz imunoloških bolesti tipa alergija, zatim intolerancije, iritacije, i ostalo. 

Usto, ti da bi dobila antibiotik za sinuse valjda moraš prvo napraviti neki bris i onda laboratorijskim testiranjem daju ciljani antibiotik koji će ubiti tu bakteriju, a ne naslijepo uzimati pa kud puklo da puklo.

Zašto ne pokušaš inhaliranje s kaduljom i mentom? Meni je to pomoglo kada sam imala začepljene sinuse.

----------


## lady.x

Ok, ako ja moram uzeti recimo antibiotike (naravno probam sve pre toga - citav rezim vec imam, ali imam prilicnu istoriju sto se tice sinusa) - sta onda? Jel veca korist prekinuti dojenje da beba ne bi uzela tog ab ili nastaviti i zazmuriti na to... Skroz razumem u kom pravcu razmisljas i slazem se donekle, ali...
Inace u mom slucaju uglavnom ne cekaju bris, daju ab sirokog spektra, jer imam jake upale, ali da ne davim dalje sa tim mojim problemom (ukratko fali mi deo kosti na dva mesta u sinusu, imala vec operaciju...)

----------


## Kaae

Vecina antibiotika se smije uzimati uz dojenje, jednako kao sto ga smiju uzimati novorodjencad i bebe. 

Bitno je naglasiti lijecniku da dojis i da ne zelis prestati dojiti i da zahtijevas terapiju koja je kompatibilna s dojenjem. Ako nisi sigurna da je bakterijska infekcija, zahtijevaj bris ili barem vadjenje krvi da se vidi vrijednost CRP-a. Ako je antibiotik potreban, onda je svakako potrebno da ga i popijes. Uz njega mozes (ne da mozes, nego se i preporuca) uzimati pojacane probiotike i to je to.

----------


## lady.x

> Vecina antibiotika se smije uzimati uz dojenje, jednako kao sto ga smiju uzimati novorodjencad i bebe. 
> 
> Bitno je naglasiti lijecniku da dojis i da ne zelis prestati dojiti i da zahtijevas terapiju koja je kompatibilna s dojenjem. Ako nisi sigurna da je bakterijska infekcija, zahtijevaj bris ili barem vadjenje krvi da se vidi vrijednost CRP-a. Ako je antibiotik potreban, onda je svakako potrebno da ga i popijes. Uz njega mozes (ne da mozes, nego se i preporuca) uzimati pojacane probiotike i to je to.


A problem je sto lekari ocigledno nisu mnogo informisani o ovome. Lakse im reci prekini dojenje.
Inace znam da je bakterijska, na zalost toliko puta pobrala da prepoznam iz aviona  :Sad:  ALi svakako uradim i nalaze.

----------


## aaria

Imas znanstvenu bazu podataka na internetu, lactmed, koja je bas specijalizirana za lijekove i dojenje. Pretpostavljam da znas engleski. Pretrazuj po generickom imenu, uglavnom imaju sve lijekove koji su siroko rasprostranjeni. Ako imas nesto sto se primjerice koristi samo u istocnim zemljama najbolje ti je da pitas u ljekarni, tamo bi trebali imati farmakoterapijski prirucnik, u svakom je zaseban dio s lijekovima i dojenjem. 
Teorija gore nema veze s vezom, ima beba koje moraju primiti atb u nekim slucajevima i ispada da su svi takvi slucajevi onda posljedicno alergicari ili slicno. Ne izlucuje se svaki lijek u majcino mlijeko niti je kolonizacija crijeva proces koji kad se jednom poremeti nema popravka.

Sent from my GSmart Guru G1 using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

> Ok, ako ja moram uzeti recimo antibiotike (naravno probam sve pre toga - citav rezim vec imam, ali imam prilicnu istoriju sto se tice sinusa) - sta onda? Jel veca korist prekinuti dojenje da beba ne bi uzela tog ab ili nastaviti i zazmuriti na to... Skroz razumem u kom pravcu razmisljas i slazem se donekle, ali...
> Inace u mom slucaju uglavnom ne cekaju bris, daju ab sirokog spektra, jer imam jake upale, ali da ne davim dalje sa tim mojim problemom (ukratko fali mi deo kosti na dva mesta u sinusu, imala vec operaciju...)


Zanemari ovo što sam gore pisala. Aaria je u pravu. Nije to s crijevima nepopravljivo. Kao što su crijeva bila sterilna prije nego se dijete rodilo, pa su se bakterije kolonizirale, tako će se opet kolonizirati nakon što prođe terapija antibioticima. Veća je korist od dojenja u svakom slučaju.

A to s upalama koje se vraćaju - isprazniš li redovito svako pakiranje antibiotika do kraja ili prestaneš piti čim se osjećaš bolje?

----------


## Kaae

> Imas znanstvenu bazu podataka na internetu, lactmed, koja je bas specijalizirana za lijekove i dojenje. Pretpostavljam da znas engleski. Pretrazuj po generickom imenu, uglavnom imaju sve lijekove koji su siroko rasprostranjeni. Ako imas nesto sto se primjerice koristi samo u istocnim zemljama najbolje ti je da pitas u ljekarni, tamo bi trebali imati farmakoterapijski prirucnik, u svakom je zaseban dio s lijekovima i dojenjem. 
> Teorija gore nema veze s vezom, ima beba koje moraju primiti atb u nekim slucajevima i ispada da su svi takvi slucajevi onda posljedicno alergicari ili slicno. Ne izlucuje se svaki lijek u majcino mlijeko niti je kolonizacija crijeva proces koji kad se jednom poremeti nema popravka.
> 
> Sent from my GSmart Guru G1 using Tapatalk


Lactmed je super; Dr. Hale je #1 guru sto se tice lijekova i pripravaka kompatibilnih s dojenjem. Nije bitno ako se odredjeni lijek koristi samo u istocnim zemljama - samo  pogledaj koja je aktivna tvar i trazi po tome. (Mogu i ja provjeriti ako treba.)

----------


## vissnja

ajde ovako laički, ja sam uz dojenje nekoliko puta pila sinacilin, amoksicilin, i panklav
sve za upalu sinusa
i brufene kada bi bolovi bili neizdržljivi

u 4.5 godine dojenja imala sam tri jezive upale sinusa, sa ludačkim bolovima

----------


## vissnja

i da, sad mi pade na pamet: nisam baš sigurna da bris uvek pokaže, meni je bris nosa bio čist, a bolovi ludački, i sva sam bila otečena
dr mi je svejedno dala atb, iako je bris bio čist, a ja sam pre uzimanja atb uradila ks, i crp i leukociti su bili dosta povećani
tako da izgleda da ne mora bris ništa pokazati

----------


## kahna

Ja ću samo mali savjet za upale i predupale sinusa. Muče me već godinama, a u zadnje vrijeme spašava me http://www.jgl.hr/hr/proizvodi/progr...ma-30-x-295-g/
ali doslovno spašava.
Prije par dana me toliko uhvatilo da su me sve kosti lica boljele, poduplala sam si dozu ispiranja i drugi dan bila kao nova.
Eto, vrijedi probati i možda izbjeći atb  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

kahna, dugo te nije bilo

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

bris pokaže što je u nosu, ne što je u sinusu
a kod upale sinusa ni ne moraju biti povišeni upalni parametri

----------


## lady.x

Hvala puno na savetima...
Sve ja to primenjujem. Imala sam grdne probleme. Ne da me bole kosti sinusa kad se upale, vec su i ostecene od upale (jedan sinus bukvalno povecan i istanjenih zidova).. Prosli put sam primala longacef i posle njega jos panklav kutiju...
No, sreca pa mi se cini da ovaj put ide na bolje, nadam se da prodjem i bez odlaska lekaru  :Smile:  Ali svakako sam podlozna tome i volela bih da sam konacno nacisto sa tim ab, zlu ne trebalo. A definitivno sam imala iskustvo koje govori da lekare bas briga za ovo. NJima kao da je nista prekinuti i nastaviti dojenje.

----------


## martinaP

Rijetki su antibiotici koji ne idu uz dojenje. Kod upale sinusa zbilja ne bi trebalo biti problema s izborom prikladnog antibiotika.

----------


## Jadranka

Pijem amoksicilin, bebac (2 mjeseca) je iskljucivo dojen. Jel mu treba (preporuca li se) davat neki probiotik uz to?

----------


## laumi

Bebi nista. Probiotik mozes uzimati ti.

----------


## Jadranka

Hvala!

----------

